# Dr. Pearson's Last Study (Specimen Capture)



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

This is was actually my entry into the 2012 Phobia art show, I had pediophobia, the fear of dolls, a branch of automatonophobia, a fear of various humanoid figures. I believe I have quite the opposite of automatonophobia as I seem to be obsessed with such figures from the Japanese and Korean BJDs to mannequins. Those with glass eyes are particularly fascinating to me.

This piece sits on one of my shelves on display and as I was surveying what I would be using in this year's set up from my regular decor (collecting vintage medical items gives me a rich inventory to choose from), I thought well what a perfect little piece. But it needs something a bit more to help it stand out, so I popped a little green LED light beneath the face of the doll and it seems to fit the bill. I like the idea of a mad scientist but mixed with the archaeologist with fascinations of ancient hidden mysteries.
























And here's a video that's way too long because I was rambling it seems. I show you the prop with the case on and then off and then I insert a LED light into the dolls head and show you what it looks like with the lights off. Not the best quality of video I will admit, and if you can ignore my cat who has an opinion on EVERYTHING.






Hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very surreal and striking piece, APT! Something about it says vintage Twilight Zone series to me.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Very surreal and striking piece, APT! Something about it says vintage Twilight Zone series to me.


Now that's a compliment!!! Thanks!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job! So many stories going thru my head when I see this.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Very creative!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Now see, that is level of creativity that I don't possess. Thats a cool impression of a mad scientist! 
I couldn't quite understand Kitty's translation.....like..hate..creeping the sh!t out of me...? Lol!


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks all!! I had a lot of fun creating it, right down to choosing the perfect page to delicately rip and glue by the eye, I love the "you're still alive?" text.

Oh please Lunatic, you're plenty creative! I'm trying to go for a bit of a different translation of the mad scientist, funny enough, this theme, man playing god, actually plays heavily in my screenplay, Kiss Me Dark. So I'm taking a lot from my mental imagery of how I see that character and set built although a lot less gadgets as it begins to go in the realm of more magick and challenging Death himself.

Oh my cat, Tenchi, no one knows what he's saying but man can he talk! We're pretty sure he has winning lottery numbers, the cure to cancer and the answer to all my prop obstacles as well as working out my writer's block I get from time to time. If only we understood "TenchSpeak".


----------



## NoxRequiem (Feb 25, 2011)

Excellent, unique concept, and excellent execution. Very well done!


----------



## LilMissSunshine (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh, this is creepy...


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Thank you both quite kindly!


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

This is cool. Not only is it a great way to reuse things its SUPER creative.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Your prop speaks just as much as your cat ... at least to me.  Beautifully creepy.


----------

